# TRT and my absence from the forum...



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Guys and Gals! 

First off, I want to apologize for my absence these past several months... I had a bad bilateral inguinal hernia and had surgery and struggled with some depression afterwards (probably due to inactivity) and also inflammation/pain from the mesh... 

Anyways, just had my yearly physical and my T levels were 370. They didn't test my free T levels, just my total T (ng/dL). I am 34 and my doc says she was surprised how low my T level was for my age. I also had her test my estradiol levels because of a little bit of gyno I've had since I was a teenager and that was in the normal range, thankfully. She said my LH (4.6) and Thyroid (T4 0.92; TSH 1.01) levels looked normal as well... 
She wants to set up another appointment to talk about options... 

I just wanted to get everyone's feedback/opinions before I go in for this appointment so I can get the best treatment options... 

btw, my wife is pregnant! Cray-Cray


----------



## bigdog (Apr 28, 2016)

test c, hgc and anastrozzle is my current trt and it has been a blessing!


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> btw, my wife is pregnant!



Dan, you can't just show up here and expect one of our fine members to kick the shit out of someone for you. 

Are you on TRT now? If you are, those numbers are way too low in my opinion. If you're not and your doctor wants to put you on TRT, you're one lucky man. There's guys here who argued with their Dr. with TT at 225 and didn't get a script.

I said it before and I hope I'm wrong but it seldom ends well with a female doctor relating to TRT.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 28, 2016)

true snake! my starting test was 334 and they wouldn't put me on injections. only would prescribe androgel which sucked! then she wanted to do testapel pellets but my insurance doest cover them. refused to do injections  so I reached out to an anti aging clinic!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

bigdog said:


> test c, hgc and anastrozzle is my current trt and it has been a blessing!



What dose Test C? Also, any issues/sides from the hcg?


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

snake said:


> Dan, you can't just show up here and expect one of our fine members to kick the shit out of someone for you.
> 
> Are you on TRT now? If you are, those numbers are way too low in my opinion. If you're not and your doctor wants to put you on TRT, you're one lucky man. There's guys here who argued with their Dr. with TT at 225 and didn't get a script.
> 
> I said it before and I hope I'm wrong but it seldom ends well with a female doctor relating to TRT.



I am not on yet. Just got the blood results back today... I know I am lucky, my doc trusts me due to my medical background, so it has been super painless thus far... She even told me that even if I am on the low side of normal, she still wants to talk with me about treatment options, I didn't even have to ask her... Crazy, I know.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

She wants to set up another appointment to talk about treatment options... That was why I asked for feedback from the community as to my best options...


----------



## bigdog (Apr 28, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> What dose Test C? Also, any issues/sides from the hcg?


started on 200ml weekly tect c, test numbers went through the roof so we scaled it back to 150 now. no issues at all from the hcg.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

bigdog said:


> started on 200ml weekly tect c, test numbers went through the roof so we scaled it back to 150 now. no issues at all from the hcg.



good to know!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

snake said:


> *Dan, you can't just show up here and expect one of our fine members to kick the shit out of someone for you.*
> 
> Are you on TRT now? If you are, those numbers are way too low in my opinion. If you're not and your doctor wants to put you on TRT, you're one lucky man. There's guys here who argued with their Dr. with TT at 225 and didn't get a script.
> 
> I said it before and I hope I'm wrong but it seldom ends well with a female doctor relating to TRT.



Bahhahahahaha a nice welcome back indeed! haha


----------



## bigdog (Apr 28, 2016)

injections are the best option! androgel is topical, didn't do anything for me, and can transfer to another person if touched. pellets once they are in they cant alter the dose to get you in range.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

bigdog said:


> injections are the best option! androgel is topical, didn't do anything for me, and can transfer to another person if touched. pellets once they are in they cant alter the dose to get you in range.



I feel I have a good chance to avoid androgel because my wife is pregnant... so hopefully we can jump right to injections! 

Does anyone's Dr's allow them to self-inject??? Or would I have to go the her office every fricken time....?


----------



## bigdog (Apr 28, 2016)

I self inject all myself..


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I feel I have a good chance to avoid androgel because my wife is pregnant... so hopefully we can jump right to injections!
> 
> Does anyone's Dr's allow them to self-inject??? Or would I have to go the her office every fricken time....?



Then you're golden on not getting the gel. I doubt it would be offered but be ready to dodge other drugs other then test. Her idea of options my be Clomid. Take what ever she scrips and we'll go from there. There's easy ways to the numbers you want the doctor to see providing you are able to pin yourself. Most Dr. write a script and let you do the pinning. If she wants to do it in the office, tell her you don't have the time and or the $ to be going to the Dr. office every week. The next blood work may set the tone for your treatment for a long time to come.


----------



## Dex (Apr 28, 2016)

bigdog said:


> test c, hgc and anastrozzle is my current trt and it has been a blessing!



How much anastrozole and what is your E2 level? I have been doing 200mg/wk and lowering it now but my E2 was only 55 without AI. I don't want to crash it and didn't take any yet since I feel good without sides.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2016)

Congrats on the pregnancy and welcome back.


----------



## roooftop (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm 34 and started my TRT back in December '15.  My T was at 222 and I am on 200 mg/wk (not including the 1g/wk I'm pinning :32 (18)  Feels good bro, best choice I ever made.  I have 3 kids so I'm not worried about keeping natural production and I've had a vasectomy.  If that concerns you take some hcg and you'll be fine.  I did need adex for a few weeks but I have slowly been tapering off, even at 1.2 g/wk of test c.  I knew I needed the adex b/c I could feel it in my pecs.  Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## bigdog (Apr 29, 2016)

Dex said:


> How much anastrozole and what is your E2 level? I have been doing 200mg/wk and lowering it now but my E2 was only 55 without AI. I don't want to crash it and didn't take any yet since I feel good without sides.


sorry bro I missed your question! I take 0.5mg twice a week of anastrozzle but my e2 was a little elevated because I wasn't taking it at all and had no sides either. I started taking it due to the e2 being elevated on my last labs. just watch it on your labs!


----------



## automatondan (May 6, 2016)

snake said:


> Then you're golden on not getting the gel. I doubt it would be offered but be ready to dodge other drugs other then test. Her idea of options my be Clomid. Take what ever she scrips and we'll go from there. There's easy ways to the numbers you want the doctor to see providing you are able to pin yourself. Most Dr. write a script and let you do the pinning. If she wants to do it in the office, tell her you don't have the time and or the $ to be going to the Dr. office every week. The next blood work may set the tone for your treatment for a long time to come.



WELL.... I had my 'treatment options' appointment today (also had to get some stitches removed from my face... apparently trying to catch a pop-fly with your face is not a good option...) Anyways, my doc talked about injections and creams, and I slow-played the injections options with a "small phobia of needles" and so then she talked about creams being a good option... I told her I had done some research and that I honestly felt uncomfortable with the potential transference of hormones to my pregnant wife, so I felt like that although I like the idea of topicals, it cannot be an option for my treatment. So, after all that, I left with a script for 200 mg Test cyp per week and the option to have my wife learn how to give me my injections... I actually have a 10ml (2000mg) vial in my possession already...  Can you believe this? I LOVE MY DOC!

In all honesty, I am a little embarrassed that I have low T, but at the same time, almost relieved... I now know there has been something physiologically wrong with me and that I am not crazy.... I am excited for the changes that will take place with my mood, cognition, well-being, libido, muscle mass, ect... I am actually really excited... 
Tomorrow around noon will be my very first injection of Test and I have a feeling it will be life-changing...


----------



## Jaydub (May 10, 2016)

Is your doctor a family practice? Or an endocrinologist. My primary care physician prescribed me patches, and now the gel... He's more than willing to give me shots, but once like every 3 weeks, I get the vibe that he won't prescribe me a bottle of test. I'm playing the game with them though. Got them giving me test treatments, and a referral to a specialist. Now when the specialist runs my labs I can blame the shut down system on my docs treatments lol


----------



## automatondan (May 15, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Is your doctor a family practice? Or an endocrinologist. My primary care physician prescribed me patches, and now the gel... He's more than willing to give me shots, but once like every 3 weeks, I get the vibe that he won't prescribe me a bottle of test. I'm playing the game with them though. Got them giving me test treatments, and a referral to a specialist. Now when the specialist runs my labs I can blame the shut down system on my docs treatments lol



I wouldn't even entertain getting injections every 3 weeks, even if you think it would be helpful somehow... You will literally feel like death by the 3rd week. I can feel a noticeable difference in my levels by the end of 1 week (so I am going to be breaking my dosage into 2 shots per week so my blood levels will be more stable). 

Are you trying to scam your doctor into giving you test, or are do you truly have hypogodanism? If you truly have low T, I would quit messing around and find a doc who actually knows what they are doing... Its not worth it. and HRT is no joke... I would take that referral for the specialist and say goodbye to your GP...


----------



## Jaydub (May 16, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I wouldn't even entertain getting injections every 3 weeks, even if you think it would be helpful somehow... You will literally feel like death by the 3rd week. I can feel a noticeable difference in my levels by the end of 1 week (so I am going to be breaking my dosage into 2 shots per week so my blood levels will be more stable).
> 
> Are you trying to scam your doctor into giving you test, or are do you truly have hypogodanism? If you truly have low T, I would quit messing around and find a doc who actually knows what they are doing... Its not worth it. and HRT is no joke... I would take that referral for the specialist and say goodbye to your GP...



Oh I actually have hypogodanism. My test levels were under 300, LH was 3.5 or so.. Can't remember what my FSH was though. So he had me coming in for shots. i opted out of the injections because they were so far apart and did the androderm patches for a month. That wasn't doing it. So I got the androgel 1.62. If I use 2 pumps it feels alright. My insurance covers all this. So why do you say HRT is no joke? Is it bad? Seems like all I hear is that it's great.


----------



## Jaydub (May 16, 2016)

That and I need to use up this left over test I got laying around... Figure once that's gone I'll head on over to the endo, get them started on my HRT.


----------

